# arroyo city fly fishinh



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

Watch "quick trip out on the bay. arroyocityflyfishing.co" on YouTube
quick trip out on the bay. arroyocityflyfishing.co:


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool! I love video's


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I've always been told those reds down there are ridiculously stupid...man that video just confirmed that. The fishers made five bad casts, threw a huge tailing loop lining the fish, and threw what appeared to be 2 oz. gold rubber legged "hairball" and the fish still ate! WOW. So that's how it's done...Hmmm.

This video contained No Spam...did it? Lol..


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

almost as stupid as someone criticizing the way one fishes.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I still miss my pathfinder....


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice fish. Spot and Stalk is always fun


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice job. Always nice to get back on the water. Heading back down in a couple weeks. I'll give you a shout. Jeff


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thx for sharing. Miss my old stomping grounds. Makes me think about taking my Beavertail down there to stalk those beauties!!


----------

